# كتالوج عن مواصفات الحديد الاروبيةen 10025-2 : 2004



## مهندس حطاب (16 فبراير 2009)

نبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد و يعطيك العافية اخ فتوح و هذه اول مشاركة لي بهذا القسم بحثت في مكتبتي عن موضوع بهذا الخصوص فوجدت هذا الكتالوج و به شرح لطريقة ترميز الحديد حسب المواصفات الاروبية *en 10025-2 : 2004*
*متاملا الافادة
*


----------



## فتوح (16 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي حطاب

وجزاك الله خيراً على الملف


----------



## Abu-Ahmed Ossama (17 فبراير 2009)

*الساعات القياسيه*

الاخوه الاعزاء:
اذا كان لدى احد من حضراتكم جداول تصنف المشغولات الحديديه فى صورة مجموعات رئيسيه مثلا :
light steel structure
medium steel structure
heavy steel structure
light plate works
....
...
etc
وتضع فى صورة جداول ساعات التشغيل القياسيه المطلوبه لانجاز الانتاج بالطن من كل مجموعه والساعات المتوسطه لاشغال الماكينات (قطعيه، تخريم، لحام اوتوماتيك) والسعات المطلوبه لانجاز التفاصيل ورسومات الورشه
أرجو ان اتشاركها معكم


----------



## جاسم السوداني (11 مارس 2009)

thanks alottttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## fmharfoush (5 أبريل 2009)

thanks alottttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tt


----------



## sam19815050 (25 أبريل 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## shrek (27 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سامح الصغير (11 مايو 2009)

عايز نسخة en10025-2 2004 ازاى انزوالها


----------



## سامح الصغير (11 مايو 2009)

ممكن لو فى حد عنده tanks and pressure vessels welding procedures يرسلها لى


----------



## سامح 2010 (11 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

شكرا جزيلا على الكتالوج الجميل


----------



## عبد المعز محمد (11 مايو 2009)

افادك الله وعلمك من حيث لاتعلم 
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## عبد المعز محمد (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً اخى خطاب والله يزيدك من فضله


----------



## wewell (25 مايو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا ً على هذا المجهود الوافر الجدير بالإحترام*
م.م/ وليد عيسى​


----------



## wewell (5 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ً كثيرا ً
ممكن طلب
 ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بإعطائي المواصفات البريطانية الآتية &bsen 1335-3 &bsen 14074 & bsen5459-2 & bsen 527-3 &bsen 14073-2 &bsen 1335-3 حيث أني احتاج هذه المواصفات لإنهاء رسالة الدكتوراه خاصتي ولكم جزيل الشكر
م.م / وليد عيسى


----------



## wewell (5 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ً كثيرا ً​ممكن طلب​ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بإعطائي المواصفات البريطانية الآتية​ Bs en 1335-3 ​BS en 14074 ​BS en 5459-2 ​BS en 527-3​BS en 14073-2 ​حيث أني احتاج هذه المواصفات لإنهاء رسالة الدكتوراه خاصتي ولكم جزيل الشكر​م.م / وليد عيسى​


----------



## chmohamed (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشا
بس ممكن حد يجيبلى en 10130 , en 10131 ضروووووووووووووووورى


----------



## أيمن عفيفي (12 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراوجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ودبيلا (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد السيد عيسوي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعبدالله2020 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## انا ميكانو (6 يناير 2011)

ياريت يا اخ سامح لو وجدته ترسله ليا


----------

